# Went to the award ceremony for college...



## zerohour (Dec 22, 2005)

I was notified by mail that I would be receiving an encouragement award for my performance in my fitting and machining/engineering course this year, and I confirmed that I would go. But then the day came and I chickened out and phoned them up to say I wouldn't make it. My teacher heard and phoned me to see if he could persuade me to come along (he knows that I have SA). Anyhoo, I pushed myself out the door and turned up to receive my award in front of about 100 people, and it was a good feeling. I really was proud of myself.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great. Wonderful. Must have been great. I'm glad you have an understanding and supportive teacher.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My school was always bugging me to come to those things. I never did go though; I just had them mail it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, Zerohour! :boogie :boogie :boogie!
Congratulations on your award - remember, you earned it! :yes


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats great!!! Congrats on the award!


----------

